# ICD fired or chest pain



## Cyndi113 (Sep 29, 2009)

Good afternoon, 

I'm attempting to code a hospital consult. The reason for the consult is ICD firing for which I cannot find a dx code. However, my MD states the patient has low grade chest pain. However, that is not the reason for the consult.

HELP, please!
Thanks,


----------



## Tmamma (Sep 29, 2009)

I have a few picked out I hope may help what about 996.04 or 996.72 or if it's inpatient 89.49


----------



## Cyndi113 (Oct 1, 2009)

Thank you very much


----------

